# Parallele 12 - Win XP - pas d'internet



## francis2274 (14 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je n'utilise jamais internet depuis Win XP virtualité sous // 12.
Hors là j'ai besoin d'installer le patch XP SP3, et je n'arrive pas à le télécharger dans mon environnement OS Sierra.
J'essaye d'ouvrir internet explorer sous windows, mais il me dit qu'il n'est pas connecté à internet.

J'ai essayé diverse configuration - je n'y arrive pas.
Actuellement la configuration est 
dans // est Réseau partagé.

Le mac est connecté en Wifi 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

